# Lohnt sich der Blu Ray Umstieg schon



## port29 (24. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

schon seit einiger Zeit warte ich darauf, dass ich von der "alten" DVD auf Blu Ray umsteigen kann. Doch was genau meine ich mit Umsteigen? Ganz einfach:

Ich habe bei mir am Rechner einen Monitor mit 2.560 x 1.600er Auflösung angeschlossen. Wenn ich mir auf diesem DVD-Firme ansehe, dann sieht es nicht schön aus. HD Trailer sind da schon eine ganz andere Klasse im Vergleich. Der erste Verwendungszweck wären für mich deshalb die Blu Ray Filme. 

Eine andere Frage vorab wäre natürlich, ob ich mit einem PC auch Filme auf Blu Ray Medien wiedergeben kann. Denn soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wollten die Hersteller irgendwann irgendwie einen TCPA ähnlichen Schutz einführen. Sodass die Bilddaten erst im darstellenden Gerät entschlüsselt werden. Ist daraus etwas geworden?

Der Zweite wäre das Sichern von Daten. Alle zwei Wochen mache ich ein Full Backup von meinen Servern (rund 40GB komprimierte Daten), die dann auf DVDs gebrannt werden und im Schließfach landen. Statt 10 DVDs würde ich jetzt nur noch zwei Blu Ray Discs brennen müssen.

Deshalb ist jetzt die frage, ob sich der Umstieg schon lohnt. Noch vor einigen Wochen haben die Brenner noch 700-1000€ gekostet. Aber die Preise sind zum Glück gefallen. So wäre ich mit einem Lese Laufwerk für unter hundert Euro dabei, der Brenner für rund das doppelte. Die Medien bekommt man für etwa 6€ das Stück.

PS: Ich kann mich an die guten alten Zeiten noch erinnern. Mein erster CD Brenner hat damals 800DM gekostet und jedes Medium 15DM. Mein erster DVD Brenner 300€ und die DVDs 15€ das Stück. Da tat es schon richtig weh, wenn man etwas verbrannt hat.


----------



## darkframe (25. November 2008)

Hi,

die Wiedergabe von kopiergeschützten Blu-Rays auf einem angeschlossenen LCD (egal ob TV oder Computermonitor) funktioniert nur dann in voller Auflösung, wenn die Signalübertragung über HDMI läuft und die Schnittstelle den HDCP Kopierschutz unterstützt (bei entsprechender Unterstützung geht's auch mit DVI to HDMI Konvertern). Ist kein HDCP integriert, es genügt, wenn nur eines der Geräte den entsprechenden Chip nicht hat, geht meist gar nichts, manchmal aber noch eine auf PAL herunterskalierte Wiedergabe. Zu dem Thema ist auch hier was zu finden.

Für die Datensicherung von 40GB brauchst Du sogar nur eine Blu-Ray Disk. Die DL-Disks fassen bis zu 50GB.

Was die aktuellen Brennerpreise angeht, habe ich ehrlicherweise keine Ahnung. In meinem Laptop war ein Blu-Ray-Brenner dabei und ich habe auch schon erfolgreich einige Blu-Rays gebrannt, z.B. die komplette "Planet Erde"-Serie, die in HD auf EinsFestival zu Ostern und noch einmal im Herbst ausgestrahlt wurde. Was Kauf-Blu-Rays angeht, sind mir die in aller Regel einfach zu teuer. Es gibt sicherlich ein paar "Must Haves" für mich, wie beispielsweise Herr der Ringe. Die sahen ja schon von der DVD wirklich gut aus, was soll das erst in HD geben... Wichtiger für mich ist aber die Möglichkeit, das von meinem HD Camcorder kommende Material auch in voller Auflösung auf Disk bringen zu können.

Mit dem Laptop kann ich aber dank HDMI-Ausgang und eingebautem HDCP-Chip auch Kauf-Blu-Rays am FullHD-LCD anschauen. Auch hier macht sich HDCP bemerkbar, denn die Wiedergabe am TV geht nur, wenn ich am Laptop das Display ausschalte, ansonsten startet die Wiedergabe erst gar nicht, d.h., man kann sich eine Blu-Ray entweder am Laptop oder am TV ansehen, aber eine Darstellung auf beiden zur gleichen Zeit geht nicht.

Zum Schluss noch zur Auflösung Deines Monitors: 2.560 x 1.600 sind eine Menge mehr, als Blu-Ray benötigt, da FullHD ja nur 1920 x 1080 Pixel sind. Eventuell wird da das Bild dann auch nicht so gut aussehen wie bei einem Panel mit genau der passenden Auflösung, aber sicher besser als an einem 14''-Monitor


----------



## TS-JC (25. November 2008)

40GB Datensicherung? Und das machst du auf DVD? Man man du hast zuviel Zeit 
Ich glaub ich würd mir eher 2 1TB Platten als Raid nehmen und darauf halt dann "nur" den Stand der letzten 50 Wochen speichern...
Eine BlueRay geht natürlich auch.. kostet aber halt auf Dauer mehr, dafür hälts aber länger, aber 50 Wochen sollten doch auch reichen oder?

Eine andere Frage.. DVD sieht dir zu schlecht aus? Also ich habe nie eine Auflösung auch nur annähernd in der Größe gehabt (19" bei 1280x1024 reicht mir vollkommen), aber kann das wirklich sein das es dabei so schlecht aussieht?


----------



## port29 (26. November 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten, aber hier noch mal ein paar Rückfragen:



darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Ist kein HDCP integriert, es genügt, wenn nur eines der Geräte den entsprechenden Chip nicht hat, geht meist gar nichts, manchmal aber noch eine auf PAL herunterskalierte Wiedergabe. Zu dem Thema ist auch hier was zu finden.



Ich habe mir den Wiki Artikel zu dem Thema noch nicht ganz durchgelesen. Aber wo sitzt dieser Chip? Im Monitor bzw. Display - das ist klar. Aber wo sitzt er im Rechner? Im BD Laufwerk oder auf der Grafikkarte? Ich hab nur so nebenbei mal mitbekommen, dass auch dieser Schutz bereits geknackt wurde. Dementsprechend würde man diesen Chip umgehen, in dem man die Disc rippt. (Ob das jetzt legal ist oder nicht, mal beiseite gestellt) 



darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Was Kauf-Blu-Rays angeht, sind mir die in aller Regel einfach zu teuer. Es gibt sicherlich ein paar "Must Haves" für mich, wie beispielsweise Herr der Ringe. Die sahen ja schon von der DVD wirklich gut aus, was soll das erst in HD geben...



Also wenn ich mir die Preise von Kauf-BDs anschaue, dann finde ich die schon recht ok. Eine Disk bekommt man i.d.R. schon zwischen 15 und 30€. DVDs sind nur unwesentlich teuerer. 



TS-JC hat gesagt.:


> 40GB Datensicherung? Und das machst du auf DVD? Man man du hast zuviel Zeit
> Ich glaub ich würd mir eher 2 1TB Platten als Raid nehmen und darauf halt dann "nur" den Stand der letzten 50 Wochen speichern...
> Eine BlueRay geht natürlich auch.. kostet aber halt auf Dauer mehr, dafür hälts aber länger, aber 50 Wochen sollten doch auch reichen oder?



Nein, leider ist diese Lösung ungenügend. Denn zwei Sachen hast du da nicht bedacht. Das erste Problem ist, dass wenn eine der Platten ausfällt, gleich alles weg ist - da Raid 0. Und dann ist das zweite Problem die Datensicherheit. Nachdem die DVDs gebrannt wurden, landen die im Bankschließfach. Sind dort somit sicher. Festplatten müsste ich erstmal ins Büro schaffen, die Daten überspielen und dann die Platte wieder in die Bank zurückbringen. Das dauert viel länger, als das Brennen von 10 DVDs. Übrigens dauert es nicht wirklich länger. 3-4 Minuten dauert es eine DVD zu brennen. Und der Rechner macht es alleine. Ich muss also nur die DVD reinwerfen und anschließend rausholen.

Übrigens:  

Bei mir sieht das Dateisystems des Servers so aus:

```
NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	port29      ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad20    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad22    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad10    ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad16    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad14    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad24    ONLINE       0     0     0

Kiara# zfs list port29
NAME     USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
port29  1.42T   169G  46.0K  /port29
```

1.78 TB Speicherplatz (rein rechnerisch) verteilt auf 6 Platten. Auch wenn zwei ausfallen, ist das Dateisystem noch voll nutzbar. Aber wie ihr sehr, sind nur noch wenige GB frei. Werde das System deshalb sehr bald erweitern. Drei 250GB Platten fliegen dann raus, stattdessen kommen dann 3x 1.5TB rein.



TS-JC hat gesagt.:


> Eine andere Frage.. DVD sieht dir zu schlecht aus? Also ich habe nie eine Auflösung auch nur annähernd in der Größe gehabt (19" bei 1280x1024 reicht mir vollkommen), aber kann das wirklich sein das es dabei so schlecht aussieht?



Ja, das Bild sieht echt schlecht aus. Vielleicht hast du schon mal bei Mediamarkt & Co. die neuen HD Fernseher gesehen, die ein Analog-Signal bekommen. Der Fernseher muss das Bild dann auf eine entsprechende Auflösung aufblasen. Dabei verliert man an Qualität und das sieht man.


----------



## darkframe (26. November 2008)

Hi,


port29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir den Wiki Artikel zu dem Thema noch nicht ganz durchgelesen. Aber wo sitzt dieser Chip? Im Monitor bzw. Display - das ist klar. Aber wo sitzt er im Rechner? Im BD Laufwerk oder auf der Grafikkarte? Ich hab nur so nebenbei mal mitbekommen, dass auch dieser Schutz bereits geknackt wurde. Dementsprechend würde man diesen Chip umgehen, in dem man die Disc rippt. (Ob das jetzt legal ist oder nicht, mal beiseite gestellt)


sorry, wo der Chip genau sitzt, weiß ich auch nicht.

In der Tat ist der Kopierschutz mittlerweile wohl geknackt worden (siehe hier). Da werden dann sicher wieder Gegenmaßnahmen folgen und Gegen-Gegenmaßnahmen und Gegen-Gegen-Gegen... etc., etc.

Zu den Preisen: Bei Neuerscheinungen finde ich die noch zu hoch. Wenn man aber etwas Geduld hat, dann fallen die Preise tatsächlich oft auf DVD-Niveau.


----------

